

Ask HN: Online service to send batch SMS to the team (worldwide) - s-stude

Hi,<p>What do you think about a web service, that will allow people send batch SMS to their team &#x2F; friends over the world?<p>You open a web page, enter your cell phone # and enter so many other phine numbers you want (event from other countries). then you enter your message and then you click Send. This message will be send to people.<p>Let&#x27;s say user gonna pay 1&#x2F;2&#x2F;3 $ for this batch send.<p>What do you think about this?
======
arsalanb
Strategy to fight spam?

~~~
s-stude
No, it should not be spam, something meaningful.

